# First Mods



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

JUST GOT A CALL FROM MY MECHANIC TO PICK UP THE GOAT. THE GMM RIPSHIFTER, JHP GAUGE POD AND SHIFT SKIP ELIMINATOR HAVE BEEN INSTALLED.:rofl: I CAN'T WAIT TO PICK IT UP.arty: WILL REPORT BACK WITH A REVIEW. I AM ANXIOUS TO SEE IF THE RIPSHIFTER IS AS GOOD AS THEY SAY.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice.:cheers 

It is as good as they say.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I'd like to see pics of the gauge pod!


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

waiting...
waiting...
waiting...

where r u old goat? I guess that GMM is providing some fun! arty:


----------



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

Picked Up The Goat With Mods. Gmm Ripshifter Is Precise And Feels Tight. You Won't Miss 3rd Gear Anymore! My Only Complaint Is That Putting The Car In Reverse Takes A Little Muscle To Overcome The Spring. Gauge Pod Looks Awesome, Received Compliments Already. Finally, No More 1-4 Shift, Hallelujah!!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Um....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.PICS!!


----------



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

I'll try, but I'm going to have to borrow a friend's digital camera. mine died


----------



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

Has anyone else with the GMM shifter experienced the increased force you need, to get the shift stick to go into reverse?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

oldgoat said:


> Has anyone else with the GMM shifter experienced the increased force you need, to get the shift stick to go into reverse?


I haven't had any problems with getting into reverse. Once the shifter breaks in a little bit you probably won't have that problem.


----------



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I haven't had any problems with getting into reverse. Once the shifter breaks in a little bit you probably won't have that problem.


Thanks for the reply. Could you tell that there was a noticable increase in the pressure it took in moving the stick toward the passenger door before going up in reverse?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

oldgoat said:


> Thanks for the reply. *Could you tell that there was a noticable increase in the pressure it took in moving the stick toward the passenger door before going up in reverse?*


No! It really didn't notice any increased pressure or stiffness with the GMM. The shifter only made shifting and selecting gears more precise. But it is a little looser than it was when I first installed it. I say put a couple hundred miles on it and see if it loosens up any.


----------

